# 510 body differences??



## safehandle (Sep 23, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has info on the difference between the bodies on the 510s with round headlights opposed to the ones with square headlights. I just purchased a 1980 510 and am looking for repair panels. I cant find anything for that year but i see parts available for the 67-73 Datsuns. Are the bodies the same apart from the obvious difference in the grilles?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like the 510 had round headlights from 1967 - 1980. In 1981 it was changed to rectangular front lights. Courtesy of Wikipedia.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IIRC, the later 510 was a different chassis. I know the late-60's and early-70's models had independent rear suspensions whereas the later had straight axles. I think towards the later years, they went from the L-series to the NAP-Z engines. I thougth the bodies were different, as well, but it's been so long since I've worked on any that I can't remember!


----------

